# filter for macquarium



## sykocus (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm putting together a macquarium. This will be my first fish tank since I was a teenager. 

In looking for a filter to use I'm staying away from under gravel because of the maintience of sticking my hands in the tank every month plus the need to store/hide an external pump. 

I've found a Zoo Med Nano 501 (I'm new so I can't post links but I found it on Amazon)
which seems nice since I could just attach it to the back of the case, but I'm worried it's a little too powerful for such a small tank (it'll probably be 2-3 gal max). Also the price is a little high given this is supposed to be just a "fun" project. 

Also I've found a Fuval Nano which would still necessitate me getting my hands wet, but has the advantage being all in one (no external pump).


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

what fish are you planning on putting in there? you'll find little filters are expensive and so are the heaters..... and your going to get your hands wet regardless of what filter you buy!


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

have you read this website? iMac Macquarium they come with filters


----------



## sykocus (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm think of a few neon tetras. I wasn't going install a heater. I live in Guam, so it's summer year round. The thermostat in my house is usually somewhere between 76 and 80, and my office where the tank will likely be is probably warmer.

I know all filters are going to have a certain amount of dirty work, but I'm hoping to eliminate as much as possible given the small size of the tank

I'm familiar with the iMacquariums, but I'm using a classic mac body.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

oh well on the heating front you'll be fine! where i am i need heating year round...i even have to insulate my lizard tank in the winter to keep the temp up!!! neon tetras are so beautiful, i added some to one of my tanks this weekend and there so pretty to watch, you'll look and wont see and thing then they'll move and there will be little flashes of blue, really pretty!

to minimize getting your hands dirty eheim do a small filter called an aquaball that you just pull the cartridge off then clean so everything stays in the tank apart from what actually needs cleaning. not sure of the smallest size they come but have a look. also on ebay there’s quite a few really little filters that are sold in hong kong, they take too long to get to me or if order but there very cheap.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

How big is the tank going to be? Under 1 gallon really is not appropriate for any fish, and I wouldn't feel comfortable putting fish in anything less than 2.5 gallons, preferably 5+, and with only a single betta. 
An option to look into instead of fish would be cherry shrimp or any color variation of the cherry. The colors that come to mind right now are : cherry, fire red, painted fire red, red rili, orange, pumpkin, yellow, green, blue velvet, blue aura, blue pearl, blue rili, snowball, chocolate, black, and black rili. Only pick one color though, as the different colors would breed and most of the babies would go back to their natural brown colors. These shrimp are very hardy, very easy to breed, and obviously come in a lot of colors. 2-5 per gallon would work.

The Hagen mini elite is a great little filter though, only $7. Might want to take a look at it.


----------



## sykocus (Jun 4, 2012)

Based on the tanks that other's have built it'll probably be between 2 and 3 gallons (I'm hoping for closer to 3). I've thought of a single beta, but while pretty I don't find them particularly interesting (don't shoot me, it's just my opinion). The shrimp is an interesting idea. There's only a couple pet stores here that sell fish, but I honestly haven't payed attention to what kind of shrimp they have.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I wouldn't suggest anything, but a betta in anything less than 10 gallons personally. 

However I would reccommend a sponge filter of some sort. I just bought one that supposedly will filter up to a 125 gallon tank for my 29 gallon and it is small enough where I would put it in my tank and still have plenty of room for all my fish. If you get like a 10 gallon sponge filter you'd probably be golden.


----------



## Kathleen Demers (Jun 27, 2012)

I like this.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

sykocus said:


> Based on the tanks that other's have built it'll probably be between 2 and 3 gallons (I'm hoping for closer to 3). I've thought of a single beta, but while pretty I don't find them particularly interesting (don't shoot me, it's just my opinion). The shrimp is an interesting idea. There's only a couple pet stores here that sell fish, but I honestly haven't payed attention to what kind of shrimp they have.


I really recommend buying shrimp online. I know there's a few people on here that have them, and then you can look on Aquabid and find great deals as well. I don't recommend stores because I've heard of prices as high as $3-4 per shrimp, with only females in stock and often not of great quality. Online, and greatly depending on which variation you look at they can be anywhere from $.75-4 per shrimp. (Exceptions on Aquabid, since many auctions start at $1 for groups of 10-20) Shipping does add a considerable chunk to the price, but in return, you can get quality shrimp from people who know how to care for them.


----------

